# Turkish Resources Suggestions



## Chazzwozzer

Hello posters,

I am pleased to announce the opening of Turkish Resources Suggestions sticky. This thread will invite you to contribute resources that help learner in various aspects of the Turkish language. Contributions, upon approval, are to be listed in Turkish Resources post in the Welcome! thread of Turkish Forum. Please note that this thread is NOT the Turkish resources collection but a place to suggest resources that other posters may find useful.

*Format*
Please make sure that your suggestions contain the following items:
*a.* URL
*b.* a short description of the Web page: what information it presents, how the info is presented and so on.
*c.* one and only one *category label*

Below is an example contribution:


> *Grammar:
> *http://www.cromwell-intl.com/turkish/ -  basics of Turkish grammar including a list of all Turkish suffixes


*

Category labels*
In order to easily locate resources, approved links are going to be sorted out in separate sections, each of which consisting of links relevant to a particular topic. Please use category labels to suggest where the posted resources should belong to. Below are the category labels tentatively created. If you come up with a resource that fits in none of the labels, you are free to propose a new category label in your suggestion post.

Character and Writing, Online Lessons/Tutorials, Words and Phrases, Literature, Pronunciation, Web Services, Media, About Turkish, Dictionaries and Other Reference, Softwares

*Use of this thread*
This thread is maintained only for suggestions. *Please check the our Turkish resources collection before posting suggestions**.* To do so, click here. In case you find problems with existing links (such as broken links, commercial contents, redundant items etc.), kindly contact Turkish Forum moderator via PM.

I hope we can all benefit from this asset and contribute to its development.

Saygılar,
Chazzwozzer
Turkish Forum moderator


----------



## ancalimon

An Etymological Dictionary of Pre-Thirteenth-Century Turkish

http://s155239215.onlinehome.us/turkic/40_Language/ClausonEDT/Clauson_EDTPreface.htm


----------



## JGIC

*a.  *www.simplang.com/turkish
*b.  *The simplang Turkish course.  A free course in conversational Turkish based around recorded dialogues with grammar notes.  There is also a flashcard feature.
*c.  Online Lessons/Tutorials*


----------



## jbionic2010

Some news channels now offer audio podcast with transcripts for the news, which is really helpful for those who strive to understand the spoken languages
SN: İslam Almanya'yı değiştirmeye devam edecek | DW | 12.07.2019
Amerika'nın Sesi | VOA Türkçe Haberler


----------



## messybricks

URL: Turkish Textbook | Learn Turkish language and culture online
Category: Grammar
Description: A free online resource that explains Turkish grammar.  It focuses on topics that don't get thorough coverage in other resources, such as less common grammatical forms and exceptions to the rules.


----------

